# Online monthly 5e game seeking 1 or 2 players



## TerraDave (Aug 13, 2021)

Roll20 based game with a small group of veteran players. Next game in a few weeks. Usually play evenings east coast US time.

Party could use a rogue and or wizard (or something close).

Message me if interested.


----------



## TerraDave (Jan 19, 2022)

We are off to a good start, but still have an opening.


----------



## TerraDave (May 11, 2022)

And still, could use a wizard.


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 18, 2022)

Next game saturday July 30. Multiple openings. 

Focus is classic D&D adventure. Finishing up Saltmarsh then its on to even stranger things.


----------

